# January 7, 2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 7, 2020)

*Administrators promise new attention to ag water amid romaine outbreaks*

By Guest Contributor on January 7, 2020

*Opinion*
Fresh produce plays an important part of an overall healthy diet. While millions of servings of fresh produce are consumed safely every day, recent outbreaks of foodborne illness have once again placed produce safety
…
Continue Reading






*Colorado county reports first foodborne botulism death in more than decade*
By News Desk on January 7, 2020
Foodborne botulism is rare but potentially deadly.
The death of an El Paso County, CO, woman who died the this past Sept.20 has since been officially blamed on foodborne botulism, the first death of its…
Continue Reading


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 7, 2020)

My wife lives on the stuff Dave. About a month back we threw out a couple of heads and there was none to be found in AZ for week to ten days. I believe a lot of the problem in the Salinas Valley is due to wild hogs crapping in the fields, then get washed throughout the crop when they water. RAY


----------

